# Getting record book buck mounted ??



## boneheadmike (Jan 17, 2010)

I recently took a record book 14 pt. whitetail with two 6" drop tines. Several people have told me that some taxidermists will some times mount large bucks for a reduced rate if they can take the mount around to some of the sporting shows to show off their work. Has anyone heard of this or have any information on someone who has ??

Thanks
Mike


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

A) define record book... is it over 200"? I don't think taxidermists really care much about the antlers on a deer...more so the facial features, etc.. IMO it would take a real big deer to make a taxidermist want to show it off. 

B) Do you really want a discounted mount on what could possibly the biggest buck of your life? I would just make sure that you're getting the absolute best mount you can afford. It hurts to spend a little money now, but it's well worth it 10 years from now when it still looks alive on your wall!

Congratulations on what sounds like a great deer! Hurry up and get to 25 posts so you can post pics and make everyone drool over your double drop!


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

srconnell22 said:


> A) define record book... is it over 200"? I don't think taxidermists really care much about the antlers on a deer...more so the facial features, etc.. IMO it would take a real big deer to make a taxidermist want to show it off.
> 
> B) Do you really want a discounted mount on what could possibly the biggest buck of your life? I would just make sure that you're getting the absolute best mount you can afford. It hurts to spend a little money now, but it's well worth it 10 years from now when it still looks alive on your wall!
> 
> Congratulations on what sounds like a great deer! Hurry up and get to 25 posts so you can post pics and make everyone drool over your double drop!


Very good points, every one of them. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boneheadmike (Jan 17, 2010)

Haven't got the offical score yet as the 60 days aren't up yet. I really didn't expect to get much of a discount, so price isn't an issue. I was more interested to see if any of the bigger name taxidermists would be interested in mounting it and what type of mount they would suggest.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

22 more posts to go...feel free to put them all in a row in this thread, then add pics! :lol:

May want to ask your normal taxidermist if he is doing any competition work still... 

Welcome to the forums...


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

It would have to be a heck of a whopper rack before taxidermist start fighting over who is going to mount it for cheap, just to brag that they mounted it. I think you would do well,, just to find a taxidermist that made it look real. If you are shopping for a discount, you will eventually find someone to practice on it for cost. And you really don't want that. Do your homework, and visit some shops (more then two) and find one that puts out grade A work, and forget the price, as the cheaper guys do not take lessons, and it will show.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

Paul Thompson said:


> It would have to be a heck of a whopper rack before taxidermist start fighting over who is going to mount it for cheap, just to brag that they mounted it. I think you would do well,, just to find a taxidermist that made it look real. If you are shopping for a discount, you will eventually find someone to practice on it for cost. And you really don't want that. Do your homework, and visit some shops (more then two) and find one that puts out grade A work, and forget the price, as the cheaper guys do not take lessons, and it will show.


 great advice !!!


----------

